# Possible Fungal



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

One of my swortails that I had recently purchased abt 3 days ago, seems to have developed a white scale near her dorsal fin. There also seems to be a scale or two like that on the side of her body. I think its a fungal infection but can someone confirm. I've attached some pics. The water parameters are normal NH3 - 0; NO2 - 0; NO3 -20ppm. Whatever the infection, i think was caused by the stress that was placed on the fish during transport and such. I've tried to take some pics. these things keep on moving so its very hard to get a good one but you can clearly see a whitish scale infront of the dorsal area. Also what treatment should i use to rectify this and should it be for the whole tank or just the single fish in a q tank. oh btw, the female seems to be chasing away any other fish that come close too... 
I would be sure it was fungus but the things is the white things isnt overly fuzzy or has any of that sort of appearance. Also the fish seems to shaking its entire body from side to side too.

you can see the female in the left most of the pic









female on the left
http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa4/fishworld321/?action=view&current=DSC01167.jpg

female on the right
http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa4/fishworld321/?action=view&current=DSC01168.jpg

Thanks for helping me.. i dont want to return as i think they will simply let it die..


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

If you can separate her I would do so.
I have seen this or something similar on my green sword. It turned out to be a scar. he got into a fight with another sword and ended up with that whitish mark. it took about 3 weeks to heal. i used melafix and daily water changes.
That said there is a chance that it is something infectious. i had a platy that suddenly developed a white mark overnight on the top of her head and she died in a mattwer of days.
perhaps your fish has been harrassed!
I have found that 2 females usually have one that is very dominant and will beat up the other until they give up and die.
In my experience one male with one female do best unless you are going to get more than 2 females.
My old female sword killed both her female adult offspring so she had the male to herself. then the pair proceeded to bully the guppies and platies in the tank.
It may be a bite mark she has. Do separate her and give her a little salt in the water as well as a bit of melafix.


----------



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for your reply mousey. I've isolated her and started her on a course of pimafix. I'll see if it clears up. Also i've had some serpaes in the tank that had bothered her before. (the serpaes have since been returned). also the whitish mark seems to have reduced in size before i transfered her as compared to what i saw when i woke up. Also when can i return her to the main tank.

Thanks
UN321


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I would say when you can no longer see the mark.
However if they have picked on her they may do so again and you will need to rehouse her. Fish that are picked on by everyone else tend to die young and get ill more often.


----------



## username321 (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks for your help mousey


----------

